# Chance & Faith



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

Chance, a 4 1/2 month old slaughter rescue. 









Faith, my thirteenth birday present five years ago. She's 11 now. Goes Western and English. I showjump and compete in dressage with her, and would like to start eventing.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww Chance is soooo cute!!! I love his/her ears they are so big htey are cute!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw adorable; congrats on rescuing Chance!! 
They are both so cute!


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. Here are some more...









Chance










Faith getting ready to lunge









My brother lunging her


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you plan on doing with Chance? And what breed is Faith? Shes pertyful!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

whoaaa!!!! Chance looks like he has a HUGGEEE head on a foals body!! reallyy cute!! I love it when people rescue horses! good job! 

I would love to see more pics!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

What a cute baby!! I know we sound like a broken record but his ears are adorable lol

My baby was an auction rescue who was abused but she bounced back wonderfully. No vices at all in response to what she went through. Hopefully your baby doesn't have any bad memories  He looks sooooooo happy


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG!!
chance is so cuteeeeee!!!!!
im so stealing!!
good work on saving chance
= ]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

'applauds' :lol: 

great job with both! chance looks very happy...He is going to grow up beautifully


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Naw... so cute!!  Dnt you just wanna hug it, hehe. Just so cute lol. Great job resucing, very well done :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Chance is very cute. Congrats on rescuing him!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Both of them are really sweet looking!  

And gratz on rescuing Chance _*thumbs up*_


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

Faith is a Quarter Horse. I plan on trying to jump Chance when he gets old enough, but if that doesn't work out I think he'd like trail.

Got a new horse too, her name is Jamie. Outbid a kill buyer for her. Will post pics


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh dear heavenly father that is an incredibly cute baby.


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

and the ears... i'm old, i know- but doesn't anyone else think of 'flying nun' when you see those?  

What a cutie! and your faith is a pretty thing too.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on the save

I don't know who would want to slaughter such a gorgeous foal!!
Love the mare too..Hope everything turns out the way you would like


----------

